
The Future of Education Is School as a Product - roblitterst
https://goodbetterbest.substack.com/p/write-of-passage-and-packaging-inception
======
tylerwince
> I’ve already learned most of the curriculum from engaging with so much of
> his free content.

This is how I feel about a lot of these online course offerings as well. You
aren't paying for the content, they make that available for free. You are
paying for the accountability. If you are a high-agency person, you will
figure out how to use the free stuff to accomplish the same thing.

